# Distribution of unclaimed Philippine national ID cards



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This could be important to many of us that have kids or In-laws that haven't received their Philippine National ID cards, the current Administration would like to see their citizens start using them in early 2023. My daughter and her husband applied for their National ID card last year and so far nothing, they also tried to contact them about the status of their ID but there's nothing. News article below:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Philippine Postal Corporation (PHLPost) is organizing “plaza-type” distributions of national IDs that owners failed to receive during delivery, its postmaster general and CEO Norman Fulgencio said Monday.

At the Laging Handa public briefing, Fulgencio said PHLPost is coordinating with concerned barangay captains to set activities during weekends for the distribution of unclaimed national IDs.

“May ginagawa tayong schedule sana on a Sunday maipatawag ng kapitan na mai-organize para lahat noong mga nasa partikular na area na yun mai-deliver natin yung ating mga IDs doon sa plaza, basketball courts, o barangay hall,” he said.

(We are creating a schedule preferably on a Sunday where the barangay captain will call on residents and organize them to claim their IDs at plazas, basketball courts, and barangay halls.)

Fulgencio said some owners were not home when their national IDs were delivered. According to him, PHLPost attempts to deliver the unclaimed IDs up to three times.

Around 92 million Filipinos are eligible to receive national IDs, according to the Philippine Statistics Authority (PSA). Only 14,033,000 have been delivered to owners as of July 8, Fulgencio said.

Some 700,000 national IDs in PHLPost have yet to be delivered, according to Fulgencio.

Asked on the delay in the distribution of national IDs, Fulgencio said the matter should be asked to the PSA as the PHLPost is only tasked to deliver what is given to them.

According to him, PHLPost delivery of national IDs would only take around 30 days, and that a six-month or more waiting time is too long.

Fulgencio advised the public to track their national IDs on the PHLPost website

GMA News link


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

I doubt PHLPost has even tried to deliver most of the ID’s they have in their possession.
So far I only know one person who has received there ID.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, agree mags, our Cignal bill arrives 3 to 4 months late, one time we received 3 at once. The other argument is the so many times over the years we have asked and begged them to stop sending paper statements and always a "yes Sir I have adjusted that on your account as you receive a digital invoice" TY mam, but the paper keeps coming be it ever so late and simply ads to landfill as well as wasting their and PHL's recourses.

Our electricity bill is dropped in the mail box by the guy reading the meter and in 3 years never missed a beat, aside from that? We don't need mail as we live in a digital world,,,,, apparently.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Wife got her card delivered about a month ago, about a year or more since she applied.

Fred


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

My wife and her family got theirs, in her area they do it by the first letter of your last name. They all got theirs after 12 months since they had the letter D, my wife took an additional 6 months due to the letter K of her married name. At least that is what we were told when we asked why she didn't get her ID when the rest of the family had theirs for months.

Forgot to add the year before she got her new SSS ID aka the multipurpose ID before it was replaced by the national ID they are giving out now. That ID took just over a year to receive as well.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Our electric meter reader prints out the bill when he reads the meter and sticks it in the letter box, great technology at that end but we have to pay cash in their office, not online, not direct debit, no credit cards accepted, G cash I believe but then that takes me over the 8K Peso per month free transactions given internet, Cignal, phone loading other bills etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

My gf completed the paparwork and iris ID 11.5 months ago..... and now still waiting for the ID.....the "older" system of going to Philpost and filling in a form getting pic taken , then collecting the govt issued ID 3 days later seems to wrok significantly better.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Government departments? 3 and a half years or more and no registration plates for the motorbikes. As for Philpost? I regularly pass their office in San Fernando La Union, the relo's live around the corner. The place seems to be locked up all the time, no people, gates closed etc. Ben applied for his national ID over 12 months ago and nothing.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My family is not alone, my daughter and her husband still haven't received their Philippine National ID and it's been 15 months.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The mother in law received hers but the wife hasn't yet, must be getting on for a couple of years.


----------

